# Now starting fantasy



## Snarf Snarf (Apr 29, 2008)

i have bin doin 40k 4 some time now but i hav become bored of them and want 2 start fantasy cud u recommend a gd army 2 start with plz


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, really, recommending an army without knowing more about your tastes will be kinda hard, lol. You mention below your username that your main 40K army is Chaos.... do you really like the army? Or is it something you feel you are stuck with at the moment?

THUNDERCATS! HO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome aboard, mate.

Oh, and you might find more replies if you stick to 'true' English, and leave the leet-speak out.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with Hespithe here Snarf, on forums you have to speak proper, unlike on Runescape, msn etc. Hey here's a thought, what about High Elves.:grin:


----------

